# audi a4 b5 bolt pattern



## upperlevel2120 (Sep 20, 2007)

i have a question about the bolt pattern on a 2001 audi a4 1.8t fwd what is the bolt pattern for it 
thanks in advance


----------



## runhopskipendub (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: audi a4 b5 bolt pattern (upperlevel2120)*

should be 5x112


----------

